# Chicken & ABT's going on :-)



## Diva Q (Apr 28, 2007)

Well just getting ready to throw these on. 

Some marinated chicken rubbed with some top secret Bruce B rub (which smells and tastes great!) 
About 50 or so ABT's 

Didn't bother with trimming the chicken since i am shredding it all for fajitas.

Yummy stuff can't wait.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 28, 2007)

Looking good Diva...I think you are going to like that Bruce B rub


----------



## Griff (Apr 28, 2007)

How many people you cooking for Diva? That's a lot of good looking food.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 28, 2007)

we have about 40-50 coming tomorrow.


----------



## cleglue (Apr 28, 2007)

Looking good.  If you are cooking for tomorrow do you warm up the ABTs in the oven?  I don't think the ABTs would last until tomorrow here!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 28, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Well just getting ready to throw these on.
> 
> Some marinated chicken rubbed with some top secret Bruce B rub (which smells and tastes great!)
> About 50 or so ABT's
> ...



Let me know how that turns out for you Danielle, everything looks good.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 28, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Looking good.  If you are cooking for tomorrow do you warm up the ABTs in the oven?  I don't think the ABTs would last until tomorrow here!



 Yes I have warmed them up a few times in the oven after smoking them they seem to turn out all right, the hard part as you pointed out is to make them last till tomorrow. 

To combat the smokin' munchies I threw on some chicken wings as well. 

Bruce,

Thank you so much for the rub again. I like it very much so far !!!


----------



## john a (Apr 28, 2007)

Looks like some lucky people are going to be eating very good tomorrow.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 28, 2007)

That looks great Mrs. Diva


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 28, 2007)

Well between getting everything ready for tomorrow making soup, veggie trays and other goodies I didn't pay a lot of attention today to my wsm other than the odd glance to make sure it wasn't too high. However for not paying any attention it sure came out yummy. 
Bruce, I tried the chicken and the rub no sauce and it was great, you sure 
have a great recipe


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 28, 2007)

Danielle,

Thank you so much, you have made my day young lady!!!!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 28, 2007)

That all looks very good Diva.  Those abt's are a lot of work but good things usually are.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 28, 2007)

Looks great Diva....everyone's gonna be eatin good! Happy 1st to your son!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 29, 2007)

That's a lot of ABTs! Looks awesome!


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 29, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> That's a lot of ABTs! Looks awesome!



LOL my husband looked at them last night and I quote "so what is everyone else eating?"


----------



## wittdog (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice Job it looks great.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 29, 2007)

Well we had a lot of fun and terrific weather. 

Here are some pics. 

Good friends, family and food. My favorite way to spend a Sunday.


----------



## Griff (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd eat that. Diva, what's in the white bowl in the last pic? You child is a cutie.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thaose pics looked like alot of fun!
Great job Mrs. Diva Q and crew [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 29, 2007)

That is spicy sweet potato soup. We love it. 

Here is the link to the recipe. It is very healthy too. (Well as long as you don't add the fried tortillas and the sour cream) 

http://www.foodtv.ca/recipes/recipedeta ... ishid=7988

Thank you to both of you!

We had a lot of fun and I loved doing the cake decorating.


----------



## cleglue (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice looking spread...I had a birthday today but my meal sure didn't look like that.  The family took me to Chili's last night.


----------



## john pen (Apr 29, 2007)

good lookin' eats...I like my ABT's cold or room temp so the cream cheese is firm...


----------



## Unity (Apr 29, 2007)

An amazing spread, Diva. And it all looks great! 

--John  8) 
(I saved that spicy sweet potato soup recipe.   )


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 30, 2007)

Hay Diva, can I show up for chow next time we go for good beer and cigars up there? Fantastic looking.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 30, 2007)

That looks awesome !


----------



## john a (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice job Diva, everything looks wonderful.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 30, 2007)

Wonderfull job Diva


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 30, 2007)

All I can say is


----------

